# Anzahl von Zeilen in einer Tabelle ermitteln



## mcphilli (4. September 2002)

hallo,
ich als anfänger hab ma wieder ein problem. ich habe eine tabelle mit drei spalten:

nummer/marke/preis
1     /me   /20
3     /xp   /20

nun möchte ich erfahren wie ich herausbekomme, dass es nur 2 zeilen in der tabelle gibt. ich hab es mit max(nummer) versucht aber dann gibt er mir ja natürlich 3 als antwort. ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus für eine antwort

mfg
mcphilli


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. September 2002)

das hängt unter anderem davon ab, welches datenbanksystem du benutzt. bei mysql kannst du das einfach mit der funktion mysql_num_rows machen. 
ansonsten gibt es da noch drei andere wege, die anzahl der datensätze zu ermitteln. in richtigen programmiersprachen kannst du z.b. einfach die eigenschaft "recordcount" von dem recordset-objekt abfragen, das deine tabelle enthält. das geht mit php soweit ich weiss allerdings nicht (ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht wie).
du kannst auch einfach jede zeile aus der tabelle durchlaufen und bei jedem schleifendurchlauf eine zählervariable hochzählen. nachdem die schleife komplett durchgelaufen ist, steht in der zählervariable die anzahl der datensätze.
die wohl schnellste methode ist aber, wenn du direkt vom datenbanksystem die anzahl abfragst: 
	
	
	



```
SELECT Count(id) AS anzahl FROM tabelle
```


----------



## at0m1c (4. September 2002)

hm ich denke mal er benutzt mysql, da kannst du dann mysql_num_rows($res); benutzen.

$res ist dann des query zur MySQL-DB. $res=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM yourtable",$db);


----------



## Maximka (5. September 2002)

@at0m1c:
jedoch, wenn er nur die ausgabe von zeilen-anzahl haben will und keinen weiteren daten aus der tabelle, ist die daten menge viel kleiner. wer weiss wieviele datensaetze in der tabelle sind, und nur um eine zahl auszugeben, willst du sie alle holen?


----------



## mcphilli (5. September 2002)

ich habe eine mysql-datenbank und möchte die daten aus der tabelle dann tabellarisch wiedergeben. zum tabellarischen wiedergeben wollte ich dann eine FOR-schleife nehmen oder geht da auch etwas anderes?


----------

